# جدول لكثافات بعض الغازات



## سام الطائي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

GasFormulaMolecular
weightDensity - _ρ_ -_(kg/m3)__(lbm/ft3)_Acetylene (ethyne)_C2H2_261.0921)
1.1702)0.06821)
0.07292)Air291.2051)
1.2932)0.07521)
0.08062)Ammonia_NH3_17.0310.7171)
0.7692)0.04481)
0.04802)Argon_Ar_39.9481.6611)
1.78372)0.10371)
0.1113532)Benzene_C6H6_78.113.4860.20643Blast furnace gas1.2502)0.07802)Butane_C4H10_58.12.4891)
2.52)0.15541)
0.1562)Butylene (Butene)_C4H8_56.112.5040.1482)Carbon dioxide_CO2_44.011.8421)
1.9772)0.11501)
0.12342)Carbon disulphide76.13Carbon monoxide_CO_28.011.1651)
1.2502)0.07271)
0.07802)Carbureted Water Gas0.048Chlorine_Cl2_70.9062.9941)0.18691)Coke Oven Gas0.0342)Combustion products1.112)0.0692)Cyclohexane84.16Digester Gas (Sewage or Biogas)0.062Ethane_C2H6_30.071.2641)0.07891)Ethyl Alcohol46.07Ethyl Chloride64.52Ethylene_C2H4_28.031.2602)0.07862)Helium_He_4.020.16641)
0.17852)0.010391)
0.0111432)N-Heptane100.20Hexane86.17Hydrogen_H2_2.0160.08992)0.00562)Hydrochloric Acid36.47Hydrogen Chloride_HCl_36.51.5281)0.09541)Hydrogen Sulfide_H2S_34.0761.4341)0.08951)Methane_CH4_16.0430.6681)
0.7172)0.04171)
0.04472)Methyl Butane72.15Methyl Chloride50.49Natural gas19.50.7 - 0.92)0.044 - 0.0562)Neon_Ne_20.1790.89992)0.0561792)Nitric oxide_NO_30.01.2491)0.07801)Nitrogen_N2_28.021.1651)
1.25062)0.07271)
0.0780722)Nitrogen Dioxide_NO2_46.006N-Octane114.22Nitrous Oxide_N2O_44.0130.114Nitrous Trioxide_NO3_62.005Oxygen_O2_321.3311)
1.42902)0.08311)
0.0892102)Ozone_O3_48.00.125N-Pentane72.15Iso-Pentane72.15Propane_C3H8_44.091.8821)0.11751)Propene (propylene)_C3H6_42.11.7481)0.10911)R-11137.37R-12120.92R-2286.48R-114170.93R-123152.93R-134a102.03Sasol0.032Sulfur_S_32.060.135Sulfur Dioxide_SO2_64.062.2791)
2.9262)0.17031)
0.18282)Sulfur Trioxide_SO3_80.062Sulfuric Oxide_SO_48.063Toluene_C7H8_92.1414.1110.2435Water Vapor_H2O_18.0160.8040.048Water gas (bituminous)0.054


----------

